# Pukka pukka



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can you tell me what this drink? is. What's in it:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Can you tell me what this drink? is. What's in it:


I get the impression you want to drink that poison!!!  Why, oh why!!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

All depends whats in it and what it tastes like. Idon't want spend the morning after regurgitating if thats what its like


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> All depends whats in it and what it tastes like. Idon't want spend the morning after regurgitating if thats what its like


Well, if you drink too much of anything it will make you puke-ah puke-ah.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I give up I'm staying with my tequila margaritas, haven't puked with those yet


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

˙uoısıʌ ɹnoʎ ɥʇıʍ ssǝɯ ןןıʍ ɟɟnʇs ʇɐɥʇ ʍou ¡sɐʇıɹɐƃɹɐɯ ʞuıɹp noʎ


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> ˙uoısıʌ ɹnoʎ ɥʇıʍ ssǝɯ ןןıʍ ɟɟnʇs ʇɐɥʇ ʍou ¡sɐʇıɹɐƃɹɐɯ ʞuıɹp noʎ


coffee, or in this case wine, over the keyboard moment.

Top bird

X


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Seasoned, no not really had good influence and work background just finished 6 years working in a footy club, thats quite an experience after a game. And the workmate booze mentality, you got to love them


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> All depends whats in it and what it tastes like. Idon't want spend the morning after regurgitating if thats what its like


It tastes absolutely revolting (rum, vodka, etc, and even an organic orchid!) and no, you shouldnt have to wait until the morning to start puking your guts! If you do what I did - have a few drinks beforehand, sip one pukka pukka slowly *AND * down your next pukka in one go (I recommend the one in the fish bowl!) - you should start puking your guts immediately afterwards! I was still standing for long enough to make a downright nuisance of myself  (unfortunately I couldn't even deny any of it since someone had helpfully been snapping away with a camera!) but after that it was lights out - nobody home!

Only took 3 days to recover!!!


----------



## Ice (Oct 15, 2008)

Well just to let you know i consumed 4 of those evil b****y things !! but woke at 11 am next morning feeling no ill effects at all  ..but ...but... think the hangover waited to hit me like yesterday :/


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ice said:


> Well just to let you know i consumed 4 of those evil b****y things !! but woke at 11 am next morning feeling no ill effects at all  ..but ...but... think the hangover waited to hit me like yesterday :/


Well, you're doing very well! You obviously sipped the evil thing rather than down it in one (it seemed such a good idea at the time - I did it for a bet, which I won!).

At 11am the next day, I was still out cold and would have stayed in bed all day had I not promised to have brunch with friends. Needless to say, I went back to bed again after brunch until I was woken up at 7pm by a phone call! Managed to drag myself out for a few hours and then it was back to bed again! Painful lesson!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And you think you were the winner? I'm feeling a bit queezy, seriously (night on the turps last night), just reading about it. Brings up some bad memories of over indulgent bouts of boozing. Forewarned thanks guys.And Maz consider yrself lucky they didn't take video of you with ones vocal drunk ravings as well. 'How embarressment'


----------

